# 128l Iwagumi



## beny_81 (9 Jun 2019)

Title:

Dimensions: 80x40x40

CO2: Yes 

Filtration: Eheim 2017, Eheim Skim 350

Heating: Hydor 200W external heater 

Lights: 4x24 T5

Photo Period: 8h

Fertilisation: DIY

Substrate: HELP

Hardscape: Old river stone 

Flora: Micranthemum Monte Carlo 

Fauna: 2 red ramshorn snails 








Wysłane z mojego SM-G950F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## LouisGenin (10 Jun 2019)

Love the rock. It’s quite unique 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ady34 (11 Jun 2019)

LouisGenin said:


> Love the rock. It’s quite unique
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love the rock too, old river stone is one to look out for in the future.
Great scape @beny_81


----------



## Jayefc1 (11 Jun 2019)

Them river stones do look good almost frodo stone like 

Cheers 
Jay


----------



## beny_81 (27 Jun 2019)

Hi guys and gals 
Just quick update. 
Aquarium is 3 weeks old now. I'm happy with how the things going. No major issues at the moment, just couple spots of algae, but everything is under control. 
Hope you like it 



















Wysłane z mojego SM-G950F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Jacob Coleman (27 Jul 2019)

Really nice rock and nice scape well done


----------



## beny_81 (1 Sep 2019)

Hi. Just a quick update.
 Aquarium is doing well, despite i don't have time to look after it properly.
At the moment I need to focus on three things:
1) I need to get rid of algee from rocks 
2) I need to trimm monte carlo
3) And finally i need to buy some fish 

Constructive criticism is always welcome 















Wysłane z mojego SM-G950F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## dw1305 (2 Sep 2019)

Hi all, 





beny_81 said:


> 1) I need to get rid of algee from rocks


That isn't algae, that is the <"lovely, and natural, periphyton patina">.

If you really want to get rid of it a lot of different <"types snails will graze it">.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Edvet (2 Sep 2019)

Agreed


dw1305 said:


> <"lovely, and natural, periphyton patina">.


i like the rocks this way too.
How about some blue eyed rainbow fish?


----------



## Gerrypfc (2 Sep 2019)

Looking good


----------



## chefski (4 Oct 2019)

Looks stunning, really like the Iwagumi look, so interesting.


----------

